# any banking nuts on here



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

question, 
I have a commercial mortgage which is interest only the bank at present are forcing me to move it to capital repayment which will almost double the monthly bills are they allowed to do this.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

If you havent breached any of the terms (such as missed payments) then really they shouldnt be asking you to move onto interest & capital repayment.

Did the bank write to you out of the blue with this request or is there more to it?

What reasons did they give for asking you to move onto I&CR ?


----------

